# How to knit a flat I-cord



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

I am researching how to knit an I-cord and came across this:
http://www.knittingnuances.com/resources/Tutorials/Flat_i-Cord_Tutorial.pdf

Always thought I-cord was tubular ... hmm ... interesting


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Interesting, i've never used an I-cord but I'm going to save the link for future reference.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

beaz said:


> I am researching how to knit an I-cord and came across this:
> http://www.knittingnuances.com/resources/Tutorials/Flat_i-Cord_Tutorial.pdf
> 
> Always thought I-cord was tubular ... hmm ... interesting


beaz-Very interesting. Thanks for posting! Denise


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

As with nearly everything else, someone will find a way to change or make it better. Good ideas can not be kept waiting, that is the way of the world. Your good idea prompts another one from someone else.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Many thanks! Have bookmarked.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

intriguing!!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you :thumbup:


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## NCAknitter (Sep 28, 2013)

got to try this


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very interesting. Thanks. Downloaded the PDF file.


----------



## hallsyh (Nov 14, 2011)

THANKS -very good timing as I am about to knit a lead for the Springer Spaniel I have just finished and like this better than the one from the pattern.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks!! It looks easier than round I-cord!! Ellie


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you so much. I love icord but never seem to have the need. The button hole possibilities are interesting.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for posting this, have saved it.


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

So glad you found this and shared. Great idea for any kind of strap. Thanks


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Thankyou beaz. Have knitted many I-cords but really looking forward to this new technique.


----------



## Fialka (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you ! It comes handy in time, when I need it !


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for posting. I have made many I-cords; this will be interesting to try.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I was looking for a flat edging! Thanks!!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Interesting idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

thank you...another interesting tidbit....let's see how it can be useful....
julie


----------



## yarnawhile (Apr 9, 2012)

I have been pondering what kind of straps to make for a bag, this might be the solution! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

This looks very useful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the pdf. Downloaded and put under the right file header. 
Now I'm ready to use it when needed.
Hannet


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Really interesting technique and looks like a well developed pdf. Looking forward to trying it out. Thank you so much for posting it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I had forgotten when I first read this, but I have done a similar strap with an I-cord on both side. Cast on 7 ( or 1 or 2 more if you want it wider). K 4 sts., sl 3 sts. with yarn in front. Turn. Repeat this row until strap is desired length. If you add sts. to make it wider just knit them and sl the last 3 on every row. Makes a great purse strap. 
Will look funny at first, just keep going and after a few rows will look like it's supposed to.


----------



## Ellie in Houston (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks!! How would you attach it to the front edge of a vest?? The attaching is the problem for me - any suggestions?


----------

